# Need a phone in Rs.6000-7000.



## Anindya (Jul 31, 2007)

Friends can u people plz suggest me a good mobile  in the price range of Rs 6000-7000? Would like it to have bluetooth, EDGE a decent memory. Thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2007)

Nokia 3110 classic ftw..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 31, 2007)

^^+1..its the best VFM fone now in tht range


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 31, 2007)

7K then k750i best phoen of lot...this alpha (mumbai ) price


----------



## Anindya (Jul 31, 2007)

phones from any other brand?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

absolutely nokia 3110 classy

oh yes indeed k750i is around 8k or its price might hv come down
its the best buy if budget extended a bit

surprisingly now even k550i is available for 8.7k at Mobilestore...may be u can bargain !!!


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 31, 2007)

@anindya

any chance that u hate Nokia and SE ?? 

its better to have less options else u will get confused...


----------



## satyamy (Jul 31, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Nokia 3110 classic ftw..


Yes
Go for 
Nokia 3110 Classic   its Good


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely 3110 Classic. K750i is out of question as it is beyond your budget and lacks EDGE.


----------



## Anindya (Jul 31, 2007)

@Wizrulz no i dont hate Nokia or SE nor do i have any brand affinity but i have noticed that almost 100% people talk about Nokia in this forum. So thought if there are any other good phones from any other brand. What about Samsung E250?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 1, 2007)

look at  samsungs 
x620 == no external memory.
x630 == no external memory.
x700 == external memory available
e200
z370
all the above phone are good... hav a look ones.  worth buyin

even e250 is good if u dont sms lot.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 1, 2007)

wht abt w200i??


----------

